# Nail Color



## escapist (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, getting my nails done. Fighting with one of the girls here on this, so you guys sound off.

Midnight Blue, or Black?

The Goth Rocker Guy in me says only use black. What do you guys (and girls) think.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

I say black... but I'm biased  Plus, I'm wearing black right now


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 19, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I say black... but I'm biased  Plus, I'm wearing black right now



Mmmmm tell us more of what you are wearing lol. Yes black all the way. I once did that and my parents like got mad.


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

What type of clothes do you normally wear? 

I am a neutral/mostly black girl and I find dark blue significantly more difficult to pull off.


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I say black... but I'm biased  Plus, I'm wearing black right now



Haha, same here.

*chants* Black black black!


----------



## kayrae (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm wearing black too!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 19, 2009)

I say dark blue!.... not sure why it just takes my fancy at the mo


----------



## Melian (Jan 19, 2009)

Go for the dark blue - black is so cliché *says the chick whose nails are permanently metallic silver*


----------



## Esther (Jan 19, 2009)

Midnight blue is very "in" right now, though. Haha!


----------



## escapist (Jan 19, 2009)

Well she did them Dark Midnight blue, for now. They will look black @ clubs and stuff and @ a distance.

As to how I dress its almost always some sort of version of this:












Black Boots,
Dark Blue Nautica Jeans,
T-shirt (usually a 626 Blue brand with some cool design)
and depending on the temp (it is Vegas) a button up shirt on top Black or Off-White.
Then I mix in a various set of Jewelry and accessories


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

Melian said:


> Go for the dark blue - black is so cliché *says the chick whose nails are permanently metallic silver*



Agreed, but I'm biased in favor of blue..


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well she did them Dark Midnight blue, for now. They will look black @ clubs and stuff and @ a distance.
> 
> As to how I dress its almost always some sort of version of this:
> 
> ...




You have style.:bow:


----------



## escapist (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Agreed, but I'm biased in favor of blue..
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Yeah I was thinking of your Hair when I was getting it done LOL. To funny.



Hole said:


> You have style.:bow:



Thank ya Babe


----------



## olwen (Jan 19, 2009)

I say Black. It's classic and stylish. I wore dark blue polish a few weeks ago and I decided I liked black better. I'm never doing dark blue ever again.


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

My own fingernails have always been red, or French. 

A basic neutral French manicure might look good on a guy! More subtle than black or blue, which screams that you are wearing nail polish. 

OP, have you gotten any reactions from your male friends yet?


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2009)

Would it be too fancy to have black with some sort of (maybe subtle) pattern on them? Just black sounds kind of boring to me when you just describe it.....but pictures might change my opinion. Your coloring though, to me does seem to suit black better than any type of blue, IMO.

-Ed


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 19, 2009)

I like midnight blue (midnight affair # 791 by revlon) with a high gloss...but thats just me.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 20, 2009)

I voted black.


----------



## escapist (Jan 20, 2009)

How funny in the end I wasn't given a choice other than "Midnight Affair # 791 by Revlon"

I think it looks good thought.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

Uh... nails right.

If I saw you, I'd notice the nails maybe a few hours after staring at everything else :eat2:


----------



## escapist (Jan 25, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> Uh... nails right.
> 
> If I saw you, I'd notice the nails maybe a few hours after staring at everything else :eat2:



Ahhh thanks  :blush: :happy:


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ahhh thanks  :blush: :happy:



I speak truth


----------



## escapist (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't believe how even this turned out. I'll need to find a good Black


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 5, 2010)

is deep purple and it would look so good on those monsterous hands of yours and go so well with your eyes....


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 5, 2010)

escapist said:


> Well she did them Dark Midnight blue, for now. They will look black @ clubs and stuff and @ a distance.
> 
> As to how I dress its almost always some sort of version of this:
> 
> ...



Oh hellllllllllllllllllllo cutie-pie, where have _you_ been hiding? :wubu:

I love polish on a big man. I would have said black automatically, but I'm glad she did them midnight blue, because that is more you.

P.s - did I mention how hot you are?

Bella xXx


----------



## RJI (Jan 5, 2010)

Very interesting that girls would find that attractive on a man. I doubt i would find the urge to apply nail polish on myself but wouldn't be against it if it made my SO happy i guess.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 5, 2010)

RJI said:


> Very interesting that girls would find that attractive on a man. I doubt i would find the urge to apply nail polish on myself but wouldn't be against it if it made my SO happy i guess.



You should see how they react to having your toenails painted.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes it might induce a toe fetish type reaction...


----------



## escapist (Jan 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> is deep purple and it would look so good on those monsterous hands of yours and go so well with your eyes....



lol uh, yeah I always felt like my hands were more akin to Paws rather than hands. Heck my Pinky ring there is a size 12.5 (Its very hard for me to find rings I like).



Lady Bella UK said:


> Oh hellllllllllllllllllllo cutie-pie, where have _you_ been hiding? :wubu:
> 
> I love polish on a big man. I would have said black automatically, but I'm glad she did them midnight blue, because that is more you.
> 
> ...



Hiding? Well if this wasn't the boards I'm pretty hard to miss in public. I've been told its not often you see 6'4"ish 500 lbs Giant out playing around. I have Both color's now, I can do it myself now as well. I spent some time with a manicurist and we had a fun play date doing each others nails and whatnot; ahhh, good times, good times. Takes work getting that perfect coverage 3 stroke down. Chicken Legs taught me about buffing & shining and even special nail oils.

Oh yeah ment to say, I love the black and the blue is cool cause you can only tell they are a deep deep blue only in bright light.




RJI said:


> Very interesting that girls would find that attractive on a man. I doubt i would find the urge to apply nail polish on myself but wouldn't be against it if it made my SO happy i guess.



I'm with JT on this, man you have no idea! I admit I've always been on the Darker side of stuff, into Metal, Vampires, and Goth women (I can't say emo because I'm so happy go lucky personality wise). The thing was I just thought I should know what its like to have it done right so I could appreciate what a woman goes though to get hot for us guys. In the end I got probably 3-4x more attention from women, it was a very noticeable increase....and what the hell man, it looks GOOD!



johnnytattoos said:


> You should see how they react to having your toenails painted.



The girls keep trying, I won't let them...its good for them to have goals and dreams I wouldn't want to shatter that lol.



chicken legs said:


> Yes it might induce a toe fetish type reaction...



No comment!


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 15, 2010)

years ago, before most of you were born it was thought that a man who wore nail polish was thought to be a freak or gay....that is the word on the street and not my views but I am wondering is this a norm for young adults these days or does it have something to do with the whole gothic theme?

I can remember when I started wearing ear rings back in 79 and the stares I would receive...I could tell you stories but I wont lol

:bow::bow:


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> years ago, before most of you were born it was thought that a man who wore nail polish was thought to be a freak or gay....that is the word on the street and not my views but I am wondering is this a norm for young adults these days or does it have something to do with the whole gothic theme?
> 
> I can remember when I started wearing ear rings back in 79 and the stares I would receive...I could tell you stories but I wont lol
> 
> :bow::bow:



Yeah I'm more of the Dark Metal / Techno-Industrial persuasion. It is more accepted, and I'm an artist so nobody questions it. I'm pretty damn straight so it doesn't really frighten me if I have qualities that unnerve other people...and I'm a big ass mother fucker so I can pretty much do whatever I want, most guys are to scared to say anything lol. It really seems to be that for me my sexuality comes out loud and clear; and most women pick up on it. The nails really just generate interest. I've said it before and I'll say it again: "For a woman to be interested you have to be interesting".

(Is my alpha showing?)


----------



## Melian (Jan 15, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> years ago, before most of you were born it was thought that a man who wore nail polish was thought to be a freak or gay....



I think that now the "freak" is more likely than the "gay," where nail polish is concerned. Out of my MANY gay male friends, only one would actually wear nail polish (and the rest would rather die, lol), whereas a lot of my straight male friends wear it regularly! And we're all freaks :happy:


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2010)

Melian said:


> I think that now the "freak" is more likely than the "gay," where nail polish is concerned. Out of my MANY gay male friends, only one would actually wear nail polish (and the rest would rather die, lol), whereas a lot of my straight male friends wear it regularly! And we're all freaks :happy:



Yeah ok, I gotta go along with this. I'm just not bothered by being in the freak category. I've always been one of those people who bounces from social group to social group. I was one of the few people who mastered, football, yearbook staff, drama, D&D, and hanging out with the "cool kids". I can show up with my nails black in a T-shirt 1 day, then clean cut in a suit the next day. I just never felt like I could be contained by a label.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 15, 2010)

Melian said:


> I think that now the "freak" is more likely than the "gay," where nail polish is concerned. Out of my MANY gay male friends, only one would actually wear nail polish (and the rest would rather die, lol), whereas a lot of my straight male friends wear it regularly! And we're all freaks :happy:




go back to when I was a youngen 18 or so, the general public frowned upon such things...you might say it the ancient times of the 60's and 70's...times have changed...and another word that just came to mind a fruit? Personally, I could never decide on what type of nail polish to wear, so many colors to choose from...wish they had fake nails for men whoise nails dont grow right...

:bow::bow:


----------



## Eshadowgirl (Jan 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Well she did them Dark Midnight blue, for now. They will look black @ clubs and stuff and @ a distance.
> 
> As to how I dress its almost always some sort of version of this:
> 
> ...


 

*woW..Your a great lookin guy.....This new gal( new to the group) is getting a great first impression of the site. *

*Ive always been mixed about men and nail polish. But for some reason, the dark blue or black..gives them that unique, almost bad boy look.  I bet it looks great with your wardrobe,jewelry combinations. *

*I get my nails done every 2 weeks..professionally....and always a shade of dark red. *


----------



## Eshadowgirl (Jan 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah ok, I gotta go along with this. I'm just not bothered by being in the freak category. I've always been one of those people who bounces from social group to social group. I was one of the few people who mastered, football, yearbook staff, drama, D&D, and hanging out with the "cool kids". I can show up with my nails black in a T-shirt 1 day, then clean cut in a suit the next day. I just never felt like I could be contained by a label.


 
*NOT a freak. We are all unique in our own way. We all have our own way of expressing ourselves. Some people accept it, and some people find things wrong with it. *

*I tend to ignore the haters..Faze them out. I am who I am..and I love who i am. *

*Dont ever label yourself. Your fine just who ya are.:happy:*


----------



## Melian (Jan 15, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> ...wish they had fake nails for men whoise nails dont grow right...
> 
> :bow::bow:



They DO


----------



## RJI (Jan 15, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> go back to when I was a youngen 18 or so, the general public frowned upon such things...you might say it the ancient times of the 60's and 70's...times have changed...and another word that just came to mind a fruit? Personally, I could never decide on what type of nail polish to wear, so many colors to choose from...wish they had fake nails for men whoise nails dont grow right...
> 
> :bow::bow:



It was the same way for the most part in the 80's and 90's when i was in my teen years and 20's. Guys who wore nail polish were considered gay or freaks. 

I have a few gay friends and they don't wear nail polish or even act feminine like the gay guys you see hamming it up on tv so can't use that stereotype. 

I did start to see more musicians in the 90's wearing black nail polish and it kind of evolved from there.


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2010)

RJI said:


> It was the same way for the most part in the 80's and 90's when i was in my teen years and 20's. Guys who wore nail polish were considered gay or freaks.
> 
> I have a few gay friends and they don't wear nail polish or even act feminine like the gay guys you see hamming it up on tv so can't use that stereotype.
> 
> I did start to see more musicians in the 90's wearing black nail polish and it kind of evolved from there.



Yeah I'll fess up the first time I did it was in 92/93ish era. Like I said I'm a big Mo Fo, certainly nobody ever said anything to me face. All I have ever gotten were positive responses from women, guys just don't say anything to me about it. By that time the word had already spread about the fights I was in and how I had hospitalized other guys. So I don't know if it was just me and it was cool or people were to afraid to tell me. As for my gay/freak friends, yeah they did get a lot of shit for it. One time in particular I had to stand up for a smaller one of them because a bunch of guys were picking on him. Most people back off when you stand 3 inches from their nose and you are 4-8 inches taller and have 100 lbs on them.

I should also say that where I lived we had like 1/3 redneck, and the rest were jocks, stoners, and whatnot. So its not like you were alone in the world if you had crazy dyed hair, ear-rings (like I did), or painted nails. I loved then and still love now being able to change it up with my style and look.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 24, 2010)

lol uh, yeah I always felt like my hands were more akin to Paws rather than hands. Heck my Pinky ring there is a size 12.5 (Its very hard for me to find rings I like).


you damm pinky ring is 12.5??????? that is not a paw or a finger...it is something from godzilla...I wear a size 8.5 ring and I can just imagine what size your ring finger is....I shudder to think...lol


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> lol uh, yeah I always felt like my hands were more akin to Paws rather than hands. Heck my Pinky ring there is a size 12.5 (Its very hard for me to find rings I like).
> 
> 
> you damm pinky ring is 12.5??????? that is not a paw or a finger...it is something from godzilla...I wear a size 8.5 ring and I can just imagine what size your ring finger is....I shudder to think...lol



I often shudder too wink


----------



## escapist (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG did you just give out my nickname in public? WOW! Well, we have been getting more and more open haven't we. :blush: :happy:

What can I say, I did a lot of small joint locking martial arts and stuff. Sooo uhhh yeah, strong agile fingers.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 1, 2010)

i say go bold. rock like a green or an orange or something to stand out. nothing overtly feminine but something that draws attention. 

i used to let girls paint my toe nails in high school. I always wore flip flops and never cared so i think that that had some sort of visceral womanly affect on them because no matter which girl it always ended up in with the same results.


----------

